# [Pathfinder] RPG homebrew game (closed)



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

This is to be the opening thread for SD's PF RPG PBP. It is by invite only as I have a hat of names to choose from and the four I have now have accepted the invite. If an opening occurs, I will draw from my hat of names again and see whome I will invite.

Ok, the names I have are :
Glass eye-think outside the box-point buy-neutral to good-5th or 6th level
Scotley-either setting or both-point buy-neutral to good-
Mowgli -  -  -  - *** in contact via e-mail right now***
Leif-city setting-point buy- any - 5th or so level
Shayuri-helping with alt setting-survivable level

Renau1g was drawn in the original 4, but declined due to real life constraints.

I am going to start this off with a few questions to the players:
What do you want for a game?
module?  Sand box?  something in between as in a little of both?

city, wilderness or both?

rolling (and what method) or point buy?

Source will be d20 pf ogl srd rpg sight  over here 
standard will be two traits, core races;  apg and core classes, spells, feats.
any fan rated material or other category other then core and apg is by request only.
thank you in advance for keeping it simple for me.

I like max hp @ 1st, then max - 2 hp for 2nd lvl + on hp
starting level: 6th
20 pt buy
gp's : iaw raw
equipment: iaw d20 pf rpg srd ogl
Gods: golarton

Scott-the lurker-DeWar

Persons of intrest:
Glasseye- -1/2 orc ranger
Leif- Darthan- Human mercenary fighter(gambler)
Scotley- -elf conjurer teleportation specialist wizard/rogue
Shaiyuri- -Life Oracle

 RG thread


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2011)

Just posting to let you know I found it. I will ponder your questions and answer on the morrow.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2011)

Actually, I'd be interested in something _different_ for the setting.  I have no idea _what_ but just throwing it out there.

I'm pretty open regarding your questions although I prefer point buy and neutral to good alignment.  I'm flexible on all of it, though.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2011)

Letting you know that I found it also.  (Thanks, Scotley!)

As far as the type of game, SAND BOX sounds cool to me!  (I've always been curious about what sort of demons crawl around in your brain, SD!)  I also prefer point buy for character-creation.  Alignments, well, I could play anything, but I'll bow to the wishes of the other players if they want to be goody-two-shoes types.  

What sort of _different_ setting did you have in mind, GE?  Like are you talking about alien planes of existence and stuff, or like defending a city against a siege army, or an underwater campaign, or what?

A wilderness setting would be at the BOTTOM of the list for me.  A city or village setting would be good, as would a Lothlorien-type of sylvan forest setting.

What classes are being contemplated by everyone?  And what's our starting level?


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm not contemplating any class right now.  I usually need a little setting information before I can start working in that direction.

I'm not averse to playing evil but evil takes a bit more work to, well, make it work.

As for setting, like I said, I don't know.  I think I'm looking for something that's not your classic Tolkienesque D&D.


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> ...
> Scott-the lurker-DeWar



Good luck! I will maybe lurk around a bit


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Good luck! I will maybe lurk around a bit



I suspect a couple of others to be lurking about too ,, ,, ,, ,,


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

every oneelse, Keep talking amooungst your selves here. I see I may have missed some questions that have been brought up, so I will be putting up an answer l8r.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2011)

Hm! Looks like fun. I coulda sworn there was an email in my box about something like this...musta been something else.

I shall follow the thread with great expectation of entertainment.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinking more about it now, I think I'd like to play an Elven Duskblade, if that's acceptable.


----------



## Leif (Jan 24, 2011)

Thinking more about it now, I'd really like to play an Elven Duskblade.  Too bad that's not a PF class.  Unless, that is, I could get a waiver from our gracious DM??


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Hm! Looks like fun. I coulda sworn there was an email in my box about something like this...musta been something else.
> 
> I shall follow the thread with great expectation of entertainment.




Shayuri! If I sent you an e-mail, I must have missed putting it in my folder and I am sorry. Please, you are then officially invited. 

5 is alright for me! Honestly though, You were one of those I expected to lurk.

*Leif:*
I will consider the dusk blade. Elvin is ok with a good back story.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2011)

Smee. It was part of a big thread of emails with Leif and his Traveller game, during which you sent one mentioning an upcoming game.

That said, I totally understand if you'd rather keep it to four. No hard feelings whatsoever.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Leif said:


> Thinking more about it now, I'd really like to play an Elven Duskblade.  Too bad that's not a PF class.  Unless, that is, I could get a waiver from our gracious DM??





sorry, just looked it up and found no dusk blade in srd or apg or d20 pf ogl rpg sight.
I am inclined to not acquiesce.
that would be a no.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Smee. It was part of a big thread of emails with Leif and his Traveller game, during which you sent one mentioning an upcoming game.
> 
> That said, I totally understand if you'd rather keep it to four. No hard feelings whatsoever.




no! no! no! no! no! no! no! no!

You have to stay. You are now the 5th person. I has declared it so!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> I'm not contemplating any class right now.  I usually need a little setting information before I can start working in that direction.
> 
> I'm not averse to playing evil but evil takes a bit more work to, well, make it work.
> 
> As for setting, like I said, I don't know.  I think I'm looking for something that's not your classic Tolkienesque D&D.




I am trying to think outside the box here and i am having some trouble. Still thinking.

Perhaps change the role of the non-human races?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2011)

You want outside the box? Let me just shotgun a few wild, weird ideas at you...kick this brainstorm up a notch...

1) Shatter - There was once, a long time ago, one world on which dwelled all people in peace and harmony. Then something broke the world as if it was fine porcelain, shattering it into a giant debris field suspended between the great white glow of the Light, and the all consuming maw of the Void; where the survivors of the cataclysm cling to what fragments of the Old World still have soil enough to grow things, and water enough to drink. Self-propelled vessels cross the space between shards, to trade or...more often...raid neighbors for what they have. And all the while, piece after piece is slowly drawn into the Void, never to be seen again. 

2) Invasion! The Kingdom of Man has celebrated its ascendence as the last holdout of resistance fell. The other peoples of the world now acknowledge the primacy of the Kingdom, even the dwarves in their fastnesses, and the roving bands of halflings, and the gnomish People Under the Hills. So the Kingdom set its eyes on the last frontier; the sea. The first small scout craft sent did not return...but they revealed the Kingdom to something else. Several months later, strange ships were sighted on the horizon. As they drew closer it became apparent that these things were unspeakably huge; floating colossi bristling with weapons. As the halflings say...there are always bigger fish.

3) Old vs New. In a world where dark forces lurk in every shadow, where the dead must be burned to stop them from rising to feast on the living, the power of nature and the Mysteries of the druids are all that hold back the dread tide. But to this world comes the spark of revelation...a god whispers in the ear of his prophet, and grants him light to fight the corrption. But as the new faith grows, how will the druids react? Conversely, what steps will the new church take to carve out its place? If the forces of good make war on each other, who benefits more than evil?


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 24, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> sorry, just looked it up and found no dusk blade in srd or apg or d20 pf ogl rpg sight.
> I am inclined to not acquiesce.
> that would be a no.



Duskblade is a 3.5 class from the PH2. The closest Pathfinder equivalent is the upcoming Magus (Ultimat Magic) and the Arcane Duelist bard variant (APG).

The friendly Lurker.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 24, 2011)

Cool ideas, Shayuri.  I particularly favor Shatter and think it would be neat to start in a broken city...


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am going to start this off with a few questions to the players:
> 
> What do you want for a game?
> module?  Sand box?  something in-between as in a little of both?
> ...




From the game:
I would like something that gives me an opportunity to role-play a bit. I think the other players in the game will add a lot on that front. Don't know Glass Eye particularly, but I'm sure I can count on Leif, Mowgli and Shayuri to inspire me as they have so often in the past. 
A chance to explore the Pathfinder system, which I am still relatively unfamiliar with having only played a couple of games with it. 
On the question of module, sandbox etc.--I would say a nice mix. I like playing in a sandbox, but experience has led me to the conclusion that some direction in terms of adventure opportunity and plot from DM makes for a better game. 
I'm just excited to see you finally running a game having enjoyed playing with you for quite some time now. 

On the question of good, neutral or evil--I would say neutral to good, but if the consensus is for an all evil group, I'm sure I can adapt. 

On the question of City, wilderness or both--I'm up for any of the above. Just make a decision soon as it will likely impact our choice of class/race. Non-tolkienish world is certainly okay by me. Most city games tend to be less in that vein. If you want to do something more exotic I'll go with it, but don't let us push you out of your comfort zone. Run the game you want to run. 

Point buy keeps things simple and fair and would be my preference. 

The list of sources looks good and I can certainly find something to play from that list. I would direct your attention to the free revised play tests for the upcoming Ultimate Magus book. The Magus has been revised and looks pretty cool. It might be a nice substitute for the Duskblade Leif was interested in should you choose to allow it. 

Hit point system works for me. 

A couple of questions back at you. Starting level? My preference would be above second and below 20th. Starting gear? I would like some details on gods the world as you get to them...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

hmmm, what would propell the ships accross the space between the shards?

thoughts?

edit: Scotley brought up some good points
Starting level? I am thinking first, but open to suggestions and good back story why.
Starting gear?
I would prefer to stay with the raw iaw d20 pf rpg ogl srd (do you like all the acronyms?)
Scotley: I would like some details on gods the world as you get to them...

What do you all think? Input?


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2011)

Air. The "space" that the fragments of the world hang in has air in it. The former atmosphere of the world. What's more, although there are all kinds of eddies and currents from the giant chunks of rock moving around, there is also a persistant wind that blows from the Light, towards the Void. So sailors can use that wind, and others, to tack around and go from shard to shard.

The key is what provides a ship with lift to escape the gravity of a shard?

My original design stated that gravity in this world has very different properties than in ours. It's a static field, for one...meaning that it's the same intensity all through it. It doesn't gradually get weaker. It also doesn't have a long range. The range of a shard's gravity is loosely based on the size of the shard. The final difference is that gravity is only radiated by shards (that is, a fragment of the Old World), and it only attracts matter that is NOT shards. In fact, shards -repulse- each other kind of like similar magnetic poles.

So! The key to airships is that they incorporate a small shard in their construction. This not only provides a small gravitational pocket around the ship (small in size, but its intensity is constant, like all gravity), but it provides a lift source when near large shards...and it protects a ship from collisions with small ones.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> You want outside the box? Let me just shotgun a few wild, weird ideas at you...kick this brainstorm up a notch...
> 
> 1) Shatter - There was once, a long time ago, one world on which dwelled all people in peace and harmony. Then something broke the world as if it was fine porcelain, shattering it into a giant debris field suspended between the great white glow of the Light, and the all consuming maw of the Void; where the survivors of the cataclysm cling to what fragments of the Old World still have soil enough to grow things, and water enough to drink. Self-propelled vessels cross the space between shards, to trade or...more often...raid neighbors for what they have. And all the while, piece after piece is slowly drawn into the Void, never to be seen again.
> 
> 3) Old vs New. In a world where dark forces lurk in every shadow, where the dead must be burned to stop them from rising to feast on the living, the power of nature and the Mysteries of the druids are all that hold back the dread tide. But to this world comes the spark of revelation...a god whispers in the ear of his prophet, and grants him light to fight the corrption. But as the new faith grows, how will the druids react? Conversely, what steps will the new church take to carve out its place? If the forces of good make war on each other, who benefits more than evil?




I have some time to think on this. I like 1 and 3. Here is what I am thinking:
shattered world- the only way to traverse from one piece to another is from teleport spells. prior to the shattering there were teleportal that were set up between wizards, but afterr the shatteriong the se wizards dissappeared. Many of their dwellings are in ruins, butsome have found the tleportals still in working order.

_Mostly._

Some times the person ends up at a different tele-portal or even in 'uncharted land'.

The tele-portals are 'aimed' by using crystal keys that must be inserted correctly in order to get to where you are going. (this is a good thing for the trait: Scholar of Ruins to be of connected use).

Where to find the keys?
where to find information on ht proper use of said keys?

Many search and scour the lands looking for the answers to these very questions.

on one or more "islands" there were greater tragedies where the dead are roaming freely... (enter number three idea, maybe)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2011)

Interesting! Kind of a Stargate feel to it then!

Perhaps the Old World was a very high magic world, crisscrossed by these portals that were used for everything from foot traffic to shipments of goods and materials. The portal network is what held the Old World together!

Then something happened... Some people say that the mage-kings finally crossed the line, and invoked the wrath of the gods. Others hear that the portals were somehow inverted so that they shoved away instead of bringing together. Still others swear that it was the Void itself...that the day it arrived and took up its place on the opposite side of the sky from the Light, the world was rocked by shaking and quaking, and finally was ripped asunder!

For a long time the shards developed in isolation. No one knew how to cross the space between. They could only gaze upward and watch other pieces of the world twirl and tumble through the sky. But on the remains of the Old World were ruins of the Old Kingdom. And one day, an intact portal was found...

--

I like the notion that each destination can be something entirely different. Cannibal halflings on that shard. Elves riding mastodons on another. Maybe on shards near the Void, you get lots of undead. Maybe there's two shards so close together that you can fly between them on the backs of giant eagles...and the inhabitants of them are at war with each other.

So many options for just one setting.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Yessss! soo many options!! my mind is teetering on 
madness!
ahem, sorry about that.

I like where this is going. What about the others?


----------



## Scotley (Jan 24, 2011)

Hey sounds like a very interesting place and definitely 'outside the box' or sphere. I'd be up for adventuring there. It certainly gives you some interesting environments to play with. 

Not to add to your madness <cue insane organ music>, but here are some thoughts that immediately sprang to mind: What about molten parts of the world? What do those shards look like now?

Could some shards have little on the outside but be riddled with passages and caverns on the inside? Maybe the inside of some shards doesn't even connect with the outside and thus you have two very different environments in one shard. 

Are there watery shards as well? Perhaps some of the shards abut watery places such that you could sail on water from one shard to another like a river or sea? I am seeing ribbons of water that sometimes lead to other places and sometimes are only dead ends. This would allow some kingdoms or even empires to appear in places where the shards connect and for trade to take place, but to go beyond you need portals and keys. 

Presumably the finding or making of such portals and keys would lead to considerable power. I would think that most of such things would be in the hands of the local powers--whatever passes for government or rulers on a particular shard. However, it might be interesting to have a group of scholarly types who use keys to explore and gather information. They've managed to remain independent and influential as an organization because they know more about world at large than most people who's world view is limited to the couple of shards they've visited/inhabited. Of course a member of such an organization who went Rogue would make for an interesting villain. _Sorry can't go breaking your rule about giving the DM ideas... _

Better quit before I do any more harm to the players with my thoughts.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 24, 2011)

This is just my take...the whole shattered world idea is one I've been tinkering with for quite awhile for my own use, so it's very nice to see it gain some wings...but water would have mostly fallen to one of the shards by now, since gravity affects it normally. Of course, there could be a shard out there that's fairly small, and "filled up" is gravitational envelope with water, creating a sphere of water with a solid core. Now just add ancient ruins and a portal down there, and you have a fun environmental challenge. 

I would also venture to say that one reason the portals are so valuable is that they pretty much all lead to pockets of the Old Kingdom, which mean ancient magic and treasures (and traps, and guardians)...many of which can't be accessed any other way.

The possibility of establishing a multi-shard empire is probably also attractive to some.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 24, 2011)

Scotley said:


> . Of course a member of such an organization who went Rogue would make for an interesting villain. _Sorry can't go breaking your rule about giving the DM ideas... _
> 
> Better quit before I do any more harm to the players with my thoughts.




 <cue insane organ music>




> Are there watery shards as well? Perhaps some of the shards abut watery places such that you could sail on water from one shard to another like a river or sea? I am seeing ribbons of water that sometimes lead to other places and sometimes are only dead ends. This would allow some kingdoms or even empires to appear in places where the shards connect and for trade to take place, but to go beyond you need portals and keys.
> 
> Presumably the finding or making of such portals and keys would lead to considerable power. I would think that most of such things would be in the hands of the local powers--whatever passes for government or rulers on a particular shard. However, it might be interesting to have a group of scholarly types who use keys to explore and gather information. They've managed to remain independent and influential as an organization because they know more about world at large than most people who's world view is limited to the couple of shards they've visited/inhabited




Water filled shards are always possible. This "world view" is so malleable that anything pretty much goes. If a ball of molten core is a shard, it may lead to a dimension of pure flame element .. .. .. ..

I was also thinking the crystal keys would be associated with a rune and a crystal color, some locations require more then one key even. To find the rune of the far portal one would have to go to the far portal to find out what the key comb is. This idea on the tele-portals is not mine, it is the collaboration effort of two minds, only one of which is a sane and stable mind.

Leif, scottley, Glasseye and mowgly, what do you guys think? Jkson and Walking dad, i know you are lurking about, what do you think?


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2011)

Sorry about all the emails, lately, Shayuri.  I thought I was the only one getting them. *sigh* Anyway, I hope that our new guy calms down with the emails immediately.  Or, did I send them?   Didn't mean to!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

by the way leif, you can discuss freely here now, and not have to send me e-mails any more.


----------



## Leif (Jan 25, 2011)

I was looking through the APG last night.  Gosh, so many classes I want to try out!  I really have no idea what I want to play.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh no Leif, I haven't gotten any emails recently. I was talking about awhile back.

Don't worry, I'd tell you if I thought I was getting emails I shouldn't be. 

Also, since I'm posting, I'd like to float the idea of starting above level 1...though not "high" level, necessarily. PBP's just take so LONG to level...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

Leif: I ams the evils, Yes? A.P.G. Mine mechinisums of insanitees?

Shai:
You and Scotley are in agreement, i just want to hear from the others. This is gooing to be a slow game, just to warn you as atleast two others have asked for a slow game, so I am not expecting a fast response.

When I do get them I jump and leap for joy.

Scott-I really don't jump or leap for the record-DuWar


----------



## Scotley (Jan 25, 2011)

Leif said:


> I was looking through the APG last night.  Gosh, so many classes I want to try out!  I really have no idea what I want to play.




Don't read the new Ultimate Combat play test that was released today--Gunslingers, Ninjas and Samurai oh my! 

The APG has more than enough choices to keep us busy I think.


----------



## jkason (Jan 25, 2011)

I think the shard concept is especially good for a game where you aren't quite sure what you might be in the mood for. By its very nature, a change of tone / atmosphere is just one (malfunctioning?) portal away, whether for a brief side-trek into something silly or for a complete change up if the current setting doesn't seem to be doing much. And since they're largely unmapped, you can run across one at the drop of a hat if need be.

And it also tends to be a nice compromise between plot heavy and free-form. Depending on how you want to start, the PCs may have found a key and are looking for a portal, or (possibly good for tossing folks into the fire) perhaps they all fell victim of a portal and are trapped somewhere new, looking for the key home (or, obviously, some combination of the two. Perhaps a magic-using PC accidentally activated a portal that sucked in one or more of the others, but can't get the portal active again, etc).  Along the way you have the local troubles to deal with, as well as falling in against whatever other forces are after keys and portals.

heh. Quantum Leap meets the saturday morning D&D cartoon.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 25, 2011)

Jkson, that is exactly what I meant by mallability! 

And Scotley, By all means possible, keep Leif away from the Ultimate cowboy, er I mean Combat. PLEASE!

how does starting level of third sound? I am still wanting to hear form Mowgli and glass eye on their thoughts, though scotley and Leif have not said too much on the world lately. those persons I greatly desire to hear form for their input!

I am so far lovin' this spoonful!


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 25, 2011)

It sounds good; I just don't have much to say at the moment.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> Also, since I'm posting, I'd like to float the idea of starting above level 1...though not "high" level, necessarily. PBP's just take so LONG to level...






			
				Scott DeWar said:
			
		

> how does starting level of third sound? I am still wanting to hear form Mowgli and glass eye on their thoughts, though scotley and Leif have not said too much on the world lately. those persons I greatly desire to hear form for their input!



I agree with Shayuri!  And third still sounds kinda low to me,  How about 4th at least, but 5th or 6th would be better!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

5th level, huh?
I have been asked by [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] not to go too high. Let me see what he thinks as well.


----------



## Leif (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> 5th level, huh?
> I have been asked by [MENTION=40413]GlassEye[/MENTION] not to go too high. Let me see what he thinks as well.



Ok.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't mind 5th or 6th level.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm good with 3rd or as high as 6th as the group chooses. I'm very flexible in this regard with the caveat that 1st level seems to go on forever in pbp games. So 3+ is the way to go. 

The shard world idea is coming together nicely and I see a lot of potential there. I would be quite excited to play in such a world. 

I'd love to get a sense of what everyone wants to play. I'm leaning toward an arcanist of some sort or maybe a Fighter who favors the bow. But I'd be willing to play something else if there is a hole in the party make up that needs to be filled.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

a single class scocerer gets third level spells at 6, wizard at 5. just a thought I am putting down


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm interested in several possibilities.

Oracles intrigue me mightily, for example. Summoners too, especially if we start in the mid-levels. I'd also be interested in a warrior/sorceror/dragon disciple build


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 26, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> I'm interested in several possibilities.
> 
> Oracles intrigue me mightily, for example. Summoners too, especially if we start in the mid-levels. I'd also be interested in a warrior/sorceror/dragon disciple build




from the srd:

Requirements
To qualify to become a dragon disciple, a character must
fulfill all the following criteria.
Race: Any nondragon.
Skills: Knowledge (arcana) 5 ranks.
Languages: Draconic.
Spellcasting: Ability to cast *1st-level arcane spells without
preparation.* If the character has sorcerer levels, he must have
the draconic bloodline. If the character gains levels of
sorcerer after taking this class, he must take the draconic
bloodline.

*emphasis mine*
I think that would apply to an oracle too. it appears thaat level 6 would start the dragon deciple PRC.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh, I wasn't being clear.

Each of those ideas (oracle, summoner, dragon disciple sorcerous warrior) are separate.

If I go with Oracle, I wouldn't try to be a dragon disciple too.

It all depends on what othe people go for.

I wouldn't mind trying a Witch even, though that would be my bottom choice.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2011)

I have option paralysis.  Like Scotley I was generally thinking of arcanist or (cross)bow fighter.  I've also been thinking a lot about cleric but my imagination seems to be failing me because I can't find any clerical ideas that appeal at the moment.  Druid is my favorite class and I haven't had the chance to play with any of the shaman archetypes yet.  And I also have the germ of an idea for a natural combat ranger...


----------



## Walking Dad (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> from the srd:
> 
> Requirements
> To qualify to become a dragon disciple, a character must
> ...




_Italic mine_

It says arcane spells. Oracles are divine casters. Summoners could qualify.

The Lurker


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

damn. thank you lurker for the correction. I was wrong on the  idea Shaiyui.
Hey, by the way, did you play a scorcerer in Monkey's tournaments game?

Also to all, and I have Leif to thank for this, What if this was an all arcane party? starts at level 6? Maybe even a form of e 6???


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2011)

Scotley said:


> I'd love to get a sense of what everyone wants to play. I'm leaning toward an arcanist of some sort or maybe a Fighter who favors the bow. But I'd be willing to play something else if there is a hole in the party make up that needs to be filled.






Scott DeWar said:


> Also to all, and I have Leif to thank for this, What if this was an all arcane party? starts at level 6? Maybe even a form of e 6???



Heh, thanks (I think) DeWar, and I really, really hate to burst your bubble here, but I was thinking about a single-classed fighter to take full advantage of all the nifty twists available in Pathfinder.  I was even thinking about having him use a tower shield.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

That is ok,Leif, I knew that an all arcanist's party is your schtick any way. A straight classed fighter would be great, as there are many variations that can be done! Go for it.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, we'll definitely need at least one "primary" arcanist...that is, someone who focuses on arcana...to decipher the portal gates and offer expository analysis. Summoners are mostly focused on their eidolons, with only ancillary spellcasting, so probably aren't the best primary arcanists. They're good in small groups though, since they can add members with great flexibility.

A sorceror could work, but I don't think my dragon sorceror/dragon disciple concept would work for it. Too much of a gish.

Is anyone interested in a wizard or pure sorceror?

Just putting out feelers here...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

I think i may have an NPC that would work...*dig dig dig *...i just moved a few months ago and things are not wquite right yet.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 27, 2011)

Glass Eye mentioned an arcanist. If he doesn't go that route I'd be up for a wizard. If he plays an arcanist or we keep the portal master an npc I'm sure I can find something else interesting to play.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 27, 2011)

I have no problem playing the primary arcanist. I just didn't want to yank it away if someone else was interested. Plus, as far as the portals go, any PC with a good Arcana skill could probably pull it off. That would include Oracles, Clerics, Witches...any number of concepts.

I'm still dithering on what I want to play. It's sad.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 27, 2011)

And I prefer that you guys have all the fun for this game, so the NPC is only last ditch effort.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 27, 2011)

I think I favor a half-orc ranger at the moment.  So feel free to go crazy with your spellcaster ideas.


----------



## Leif (Jan 27, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> That is ok,Leif, I knew that an all arcanist's party is your schtick any way. A straight classed fighter would be great, as there are many variations that can be done! Go for it.



Just to comment further, I am NOT possessive about any "schtick" regarding arcanists.  In fact, I'd consider it a compliment if the idea caught on more widely.  Again, if you want to do that here, I'm very cool with the idea.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 28, 2011)

I think there is talk of a more wide spread class selection.


----------



## Leif (Jan 28, 2011)

Still thinking about a human fighter --- simple, yet direct and to the (sword)point.

Mercenary type.  Maybe with a level of cleric?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

Ah, yes. The Gods. (YE gods? Ye gads...) In the D 20 Srd, under cleric you willfind the gods of golarian and that , I hope, should be good, Yes?

You have to scroll down to where it talks about channeling and on the right sight orf the column is the list as links.


----------



## Scotley (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm thinking Elven wizard Conjurer/Teleport variant with a level of Rogue. I'm thinking the level of rogue will make him less a bookworm and more an "Indiana Jones" sort of scholar. Spells to focus more on buffs and battlefield control than blasting.  

So what else can I do to make him a Portal expert? Skills like Spell Craft and appropriate knowledge skills of course, but what else? A particular profession? Any traits that might be useful?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

wasn't there a scholor of the ruins-trait or something like that?

also maybe Feat: spellcraft or K. Arcane

make contacts in the city for researchers. I am thinking that there may be a need for a lot of contacts/role play herre as well as king of the hill / protect the portal  combat.


----------



## Leif (Jan 29, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Ah, yes. The Gods. (YE gods? Ye gads...) In the D 20 Srd, under cleric you willfind the gods of golarian and that , I hope, should be good, Yes?
> 
> You have to scroll down to where it talks about channeling and on the right sight orf the column is the list as links.



D20 srd, why not just go to the Pathfinder srd?  Link follows:
Pathfinder srd

Well, okay, I can't find that in the pfsrd.  [MENTION=49929]Scott DeWar[/MENTION], can you just post a like to the specific page with the gods of Goarlion?  'Cause I can't find it anywhere on the pfsrd or the d20srd.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Jan 29, 2011)

Actually I ment to say pfrpg. It is there.

Major deities of Golarion

Abadar | Asmodeus | Calistria | Cayden Cailean | Desna | Erastil | Gorum | Gozreh | Iomedae | Irori | Lamashtu | Nethys | Norgorber | Pharasma | Rovagug | Sarenrae | Shelyn | Torag | Urgathoa | Zon-Kuthon
Minor deities

Achaekek | Apsu | Azathoth | Besmara | Chamidu | Dahak | Droskar | Ghlaunder | Groetus | Kurgess | Lissala | Milani | Peacock Spirit | Sivanah | Zyphus
Holy Symbols

Abadar | Aroden | Asmodeus | Calistria | Cayden Cailean | Dahak | Desna | Erastil | Gorum | Gozreh | Groetus | Iomedae | Irori | Lamashtu | Nethys | Norgorber | Pharasma | Razmir | Rovagug | Shelyn | Sarenrae | Torag | Urgathoa | Ydersius | Zon-Kuthon


----------



## Leif (Jan 30, 2011)

I"m kinda partial to Sarenrae, but I doubt if she would work well for a fighter.  I am playing a fighter, right?  So maybe Erastil or Torag?

On second thought, and after studying the list of deities inside the front cover of Pathfnder Chronicles: Gods and Magic, I think I'll choose Iomedae.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2011)

So far we have: 

Glasseye - Halforc Ranger.
Leif - Fighter.
Scotley - Wizard (Conjurer).
Mowgli hasn't weighed in yet that I've seen.
I've been hedging, but would probably go with Oracle given the group's layout so far.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 1, 2011)

I'll multi-class with one level of rogue as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

I am getting some rough starting city ideas going here. My silence is golden.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 1, 2011)

The font is atrocious but information on the gods can be found on the Golarapedia, if your eyes can handle it.

And what was the decision on starting level?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 1, 2011)

I have some ideas brewing in my mind for a level 6 party.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I have some ideas brewing in my mind for a level 6 party.




Excellent, I have some ideas brewing in my mind for a level 6 character. 

You said point buy earlier. I didn't see an amount. Are we using the Pathfinder system on page 16 of the book? Maybe 20 points? (high fantasy)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2011)

20 is what i am thinking too......


----------



## Scotley (Feb 2, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> 20 is what i am thinking too......




Great minds...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 2, 2011)

Keep in mind that on the cvrcvs maximvs threads I am insane Jeenyus. Insane being the key word there.

ps: Glass-eye, i am surprised you have no comment here?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

I am in contact with mowgli via e mail. I think the weather thing has screwed up something for him


----------



## Leif (Feb 3, 2011)

Hmm, for my character I've said a Fighter who serves Iomedae.  Now to choose a race.  What's the limitation imposed by the GM?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 3, 2011)

I guess that would mean neutral to good alignments.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2011)

I think I'll go for an Oracle of the Life mystery.

Just off the cuff, I believe some kind of connection to the Light is in order...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 3, 2011)

Leif said:


> Hmm, for my character I've said a Fighter who serves Iomedae.  Now to choose a race.  What's the limitation imposed by the GM?




core races, Please.



GlassEye said:


> I guess that would mean neutral to good alignments.





yup!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmm.  I'm joining another game where my natural combat ranger concept seems to fit in better so I'm thinking of changing to a different idea.  Perhaps, Blight Druid with an Earth Elemental familiar.  Comments, suggestions, ideas welcome.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 4, 2011)

Comment: I better read up on that .. .. .. ..


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, two things:
1) Where does it say you can get an elemental. I do not doubt this, I just cannot find it.

This is what I found:
_A blight druid may not bond with an animal companion, but may either call a familiar as a wizard of her druid level or select from the Darkness,
Death, and Destruction domains in addition to those normally available.. _

and 
2) if it is not written anywhere, how can we make this happen? I like the Idea of tainted/blighted earth. It lands credence to the shattyred wyrld myth.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 5, 2011)

1) A wizard with the Improved Familiar feat can get a Small elemental as a familiar.

2) Perhaps the cataclysm that caused the shattering has an aftereffect, like radiation from a nuclear blast, but a fantasy equivalent. Alternatively, the Void may emanate a kind of 'taint' that infects creatures and shards that stray too close.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 5, 2011)

Ah, The taynt .. .. .. ..


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 9, 2011)

A few days of thinking about the druid idea and I just can't seem to get very excited about it.  So, I'm going to revert to my half-orc ranger idea.

So, Scott, where do we stand with this?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 9, 2011)

I am working on a 'module'  of sorts. What kind of  backgrounds do people have?


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2011)

My character is an oddball. Her father was involved in the portal research project; a mage of power and intellect. However, she was born with...or developed...a progressive condition that caused her to slowly weaken and that would end in her death.

Her father, through desperate researches and in the end some guesswork, discovered a portal that was located on a shard drifting anomalously close to the Light. Despite the dangers his studies warned him of, he took her there himself.

She returned alone, apparently completely healed of her affliction...but at a cost. Her eyes were glazed over and white, though she seemed to be able to see at least a little.

Though not a wizard, she had worked with her father while able to, and knew some of the complicated magicks that fueled the portals. Enough to be useful.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2011)

Mine grew up feral on a distant shard until rescued and 'civilized'.  He is still a bit wild.  I'd like him to have been rescued by one of the other characters and to see them as alpha.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2011)

If I type incoherently rght now, I just woke up and am freezing. Will try and do my utmost to not type the language of the gibberlings.

In a nut shell, I like both! How about the rest of you ??


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2011)

My Fighter is Human.  Until his recent discharge, he has been serving in a mercenary company in the ____ Wars. (DM please insert local conflict of your choice, if there is one.  If not, well, we'll just see.)  Being a veteran warrior, he gained some small reputation, and rank appropriate to his renown, during the war, and has returned to _______ in order to seek his fortune as a 'free lance sword.'


[sblock=note to refresh my memory later]
I like max hp @ 1st, then max - 2 hp for 2nd lvl + on hp
starting level: 6th
20 pt buy
gp's : iaw raw
equipment: iaw d20 pf rpg srd ogl
Gods: Golarion
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 10, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> If I type incoherently rght now, I just woke up and am freezing. Will try and do my utmost to not type the language of the gibberlings.




Must...not...type...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2011)

at GE: *snort snicker LOL*

At Leif: dang you! I have to make up two names now!! and a major event. *sigh*


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> at GE: *snort snicker LOL*
> 
> At Leif: dang you! I have to make up two names now!! and a major event. *sigh*



  Get used to it, Buddy!  That's just the kind of demanding player that I am.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2011)

But Scott, this isn't a burden. It's an _opportunity._ Now you can punish him for leaving this task to you. An example:

My Fighter is Human. Until his recent discharge, he has been serving in a mercenary company in the *Rhubarb* Wars.  Being a veteran warrior, he gained some small reputation, and rank appropriate to his renown, during the war, and has returned to *his mommy's house* in order to seek his fortune as a 'free lance sword.'


----------



## Leif (Feb 10, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> But Scott, this isn't a burden. It's an _opportunity._ Now you can punish him for leaving this task to you. An example:
> 
> My Fighter is Human. Until his recent discharge, he has been serving in a mercenary company in the *Rhubarb* Wars.  Being a veteran warrior, he gained some small reputation, and rank appropriate to his renown, during the war, and has returned to *his mommy's house* in order to seek his fortune as a 'free lance sword.'



EEEEK!!   Touche, Shay!  Nevermind that DeWar, I'll get right on it probably later today.  Hey, that's right, you did say this was 'sandbox D&D' didn't you?  So I'll get to it and make up my own bunch of s*** stuff.

Although.... I am intrigued by The Rhubarb Wars -- battles over pie recipes and weirdly shaped fruit lasting for generations.....


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 10, 2011)

There was a plot of land that was perfect for growing Rhubarb. Two pie makers from two different cities desired it. What started as a simple copetition between two bakers escilated into two cities in blood battle over this small humble piec of dirt.

Be careful what Shai and i can cook up. that can get very bad.

MUA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!!!!
oops. sorry *ahem*


----------



## Scotley (Feb 10, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> But Scott, this isn't a burden. It's an _opportunity._ Now you can punish him for leaving this task to you. An example:
> 
> My Fighter is Human. Until his recent discharge, he has been serving in a mercenary company in the *Rhubarb* Wars.  Being a veteran warrior, he gained some small reputation, and rank appropriate to his renown, during the war, and has returned to *his mommy's house* in order to seek his fortune as a 'free lance sword.'






Scott DeWar said:


> There was a plot of land that was perfect for growing Rhubarb. Two pie makers from two different cities desired it. What started as a simple copetition between two bakers escilated into two cities in blood battle over this small humble piec of dirt.
> 
> Be careful what Shai and i can cook up. that can get very bad.
> 
> ...





Yes, looks like you cooked up a mighty tasty pie there. I'm gonna be *real* careful with the history for my character now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

I am thinking...

[sblock]
from Mark chance's Spes Magna games

Ten-Minute Rest Period

Once per encounter, characters may attempt a ten-minute rest period. Ten minutes of uninterrupted rest is a rest period. This period may include no more activity than conversation and light activity. Character abilities and class features that were previously granted “per day” are instead granted “per rest.” “Per rest” abilities include such things as rage, smite, and wild shape, as well as some spellcasting (see below). Regardless of how many 10-minute rest periods taken in a day, all abilities are refreshed once every 24 hours as normal. After a successful rest period, the following happens:

    * All “per rest” class abilities are refreshed.
    * All characters heal an amount of hit points equal to 25% of their normal, maximum hit point total.
    * All characters recover 2 points of ability damage.
    * All spell slots used to cast routine spells are refreshed (for spontaneous casters), or all routine spells are refreshed (for casters that prepare spells). Routine spells include all 0-level spells and any single-target spell with a duration of 1 min/level or less.

A 10-minute rest period does not recover spells/spell slots used to cast restricted or ritual spells. Restricted spells are those that:

    * Have an area of effect or multiple targets
    * Have a duration of 10 minutes per level or longer
    * Are Conjuration (creation, calling, or teleport) spells

Restricted spells/spell slots can be recovered after a 10-minute rest period for 1 Action Point each.

Ritual spells are those that have unusual/expensive material components. In a standard campaign, this also includes the big four gamebreakers: commune, divination, raise dead, and teleport. “Edge case” spells that create permanent goods (water, food, iron) may be classified as ritual spells at DM’s discretion, along with any other spell which, by reputation or overuse, proves disruptive to the campaign
[/sblock]

I am just thinking.


----------



## Leif (Feb 20, 2011)

Shayuri said:


> But Scott, this isn't a burden. It's an _opportunity._ Now you can punish him for leaving this task to you. An example:
> 
> My Fighter is Human. Until his recent discharge, he has been serving in a mercenary company in the *Rhubarb* Wars.  Being a veteran warrior, he gained some small reputation, and rank appropriate to his renown, during the war, and has returned to *his mommy's house* in order to seek his fortune as a 'free lance sword.'



I haven't gotten around to this yet, sorry DeWar, so maybe the "Rhubarb Wars" and "mommy's House" thing is the way to go?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

Naw, get to. That is all. I think the "Rhubarb Wars" and "mommy's House" joke thing is a bit too far out to use. I can see it being used on [MENTION=40098]WarlockLord[/MENTION]'s baron von kitty killer campain, but not on this one.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 20, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> I am thinking...
> 
> [sblock=Ten-Minute Rest Period]
> from Mark chance's Spes Magna games
> ...




the use of the above content was contingent upon Permision from Mark Chance. Nd he has informed me it is OGL!!

What do you guys think? use or not use the Ten minute rest period? This may be something that is to be considered for your characters, especially the spontanious caster types on spell choices.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 20, 2011)

The ten min. rest period is certainly a cure for the 2 minute adventuring day. The idea that you blow all your powers in one big encounter and so retreat to rest up 24 hours and start a new day. This obviously assumes players will do such a thing and so takes out the incentive with a few restrictions to prevent major abuse. 

As the party wizard I would certainly be in favor of it.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2011)

I like the 10-minute rest period rule so much that I am considering making it a houserule in my games. (Especially Whirtlestaff's!)  Comments Scotley, DeWar, and the rest of my players?  Mark Chance is obviously a genius!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2011)

As wirtlestaff's is a wizardly campain and the benifit thereof, I would give a hearty yuppers. By the way, You do remember tagging the level 0 spells with the pathfinder rule, right?


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2011)

Mark Chance may very well be a genius (his craft revision puts him in the running, imo) but to give credit where credit is due the 10-minute rest period originated with Wulf Ratbane and his Trailblazer product (I think; Trailblazer OGL lists several products that it may have come from but neither Mark Chance nor Spes Magna make a showing there).

Regardless, I'm rather ambivalent about it as it really won't affect me much except for the hit points (and the original text has hp restore 50%).  There are a couple of things to counterbalance the major benefit spellcasters gain from this that are apparently cut from the document that Scott posted.  I think it would be better to use the original source material.


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2011)

Ok, Wulf Ratbane is a genius, too then!  Could you post the original source material for this rule?  Like I said, I really would like to incorporate it into my 3.5 All-Wizard-Roundup game, so being able to see the full original text is almost _de rigeur_.

And, gee, DeWar, I sure don't remember agreeing to the Pathfinder treatment of cantrips.  Although I do remember you _asking_ for it.  Hey, though, this might be a good time to switch systems and just go whole hog with Pathfinder across the board.  Except, of course, that all the characters would have to keep the hit points that they have now, instead of re-rolling hit dice with d6s.   Well, probably......

But since I have given the wizards max hp as it now stands, if we switch to d6 wizard hit dice, you most likely would have to roll.  Ahhh, this is too complicated and it's too late.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2011)

Not sure how kosher this is, but...
[sblock=10 Minute rest period]*from Trailblazer*
The 10-minute Rest Period
• A “rest period” is re-defined as 10 minutes of uninterrupted rest, to include
no more than conversation and light activity.
• All character abilities and class features that were previously granted “per
day” are instead granted “per rest.” This includes rage, smite, wild shape,
etc. as well as spellcasting (see below).
• Spellcasters may be required to spend action points in addition to resting,
in order to recover certain spells more quickly.
• All abilities are refreshed once every 24 hours, at no cost of action points.
(In other words, always at least as often as the current 3e rules allow.)
After a successful rest period, at no cost of Action Points:
• All “per rest” class abilities are refreshed (rage, smite, wild shape, etc.)
• All characters heal an amount of hit points equal to 50% of their normal,
maximum hit point total.
• All spell slots used to cast Rote spells are refreshed. (See below).
• Any ongoing spell effects on your person are dispelled when your rest is
complete, regardless of any duration they may have remaining. This does
not apply to spells with instantaneous or permanent durations; however
it does apply to spells both beneficial and harmful, regardless of their
origin.
After a successful rest period, at a cost of 1 Action Point:
• A character can recover an additional amount of hit points equal to 50%
of their normal hit point total (which will restore any character to full hit
points).
• All spell slots used to cast Restricted spells are refreshed (see below).
• One spell slot used to cast a Ritual spell is refreshed, per action point
spent.

Spellcasting
All spells are designated as Rote, Restricted, or Rituals.
Rote spells include:
• All 0-level spells.
• Any single-target spell with a duration of 1 min/level or less.
Restricted spells include:
• Any area of effect or multiple-target spell.
• Any spell with a duration of 10 minutes/level or longer.
• Any Conjuration (creation, calling, or teleport).
Ritual spells include:
• Any spell with an XP cost, or unusual and expensive material component.
• The big three gamebreakers: Divination/Commune, Raise Dead, Teleport.
• “Edge case” spells that create permanent goods (water, food, iron) at the
DM’s discretion.
• At the DM’s discretion, any other spell which by reputation or overuse
proves disruptive to the campaign (for example, spells that require no roll
to affect the target and permit no defenses).​[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks, GE.  I'll be studying that rule later.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 21, 2011)

Don't forget that you also have to use action points for the 10min rest day to work.

There are also other great options in Trailblazer.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2011)

I 'paged Wulf Ratbane to the Wirtlestaff's thread, though I should have done so here. Oh well.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 21, 2011)

Walking Dad said:


> Don't forget that you also have to use action points for the 10min rest day to work.




You can use the 10 minute rest without action points but would get the best benefit if action points were also used.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 21, 2011)

minor spells and healing with out the AP, non creation and such spells with AP.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 21, 2011)

Hm. Where are the rules for action points?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2011)

i am looking, but not finding. i need the search funtion, bit it doesn't work for non subscfribers.


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 22, 2011)

There are numerous action point systems, you just have to pick one Scott.


----------



## Walking Dad (Feb 22, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> i am looking, but not finding. i need the search funtion, bit it doesn't work for non subscfribers.




Here is a classic one:

*Action Points*


The Lurker


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 22, 2011)

[sblock=action points 1]
from the hypertext d20 srd
Action Points

Action points give character the means to affect game play in significant ways, by improving important rolls or unlocking special abilities. Each character has a limited number of action points, and once an action point is spent, it is gone for good.
Metagame Analysis: Action Points

Action points give players some control over poor die rolls. Although this has little effect in an average encounter, it makes it a little more likely that characters will survive extremely challenging encounters and less likely that a single character will fall to what would otherwise be a balanced foe because of bad luck. A reserve of action points lets even careful players expose their characters to more risks, heightening the game’s tension and opening the door to even more heroic action. This variant also makes it less likely that an entire adventuring group will fall victim to one powerful effect, such as circle of death or cloudkill.

Action points also make it more likely that the use of a character’s most potent abilities will be successful. For example, although its overall effect on an encounter might be minimal, few things frustrate a paladin more than missing with a smite attack—an event that becomes less likely when using action points.

That said, action points can also lead characters to routinely get in over their heads (relying on action points to save themselves), and for GMs to unconsciously increase the difficulty of encounters (since characters are more likely to succeed against foes of equal power). This is as fine as long as the characters have a reserve of such points to spend—but if they run out, encounters that would otherwise be merely challenging can become incredibly deadly. Keep the number of action points available to your characters in mind when designing encounters.

For GMs who are worried that action points increase the power level of characters without an offsetting cost, there’s an easy solution. Just think of each action point as a one-use magic item with a broad range of possible effects. With that analogy, it becomes easy to justify reducing the amount of treasure awarded to balance out the accrual of action points. Note that this is merely a tool for GMs interested in carefully monitoring character power levels; action points should never be for sale.

An action point is roughly equivalent to a magic item worth 100 gp per character level (since the higher a character’s level, the more potent the effect).
Acquiring Action Points

A beginning (1st-level) character starts the game with 5 action points. A character above 1st level starts the game with a number of action points equal to 5 + 1/2 his current character level.

Every time a character advances, he gains a number of action points equal to 5 + 1/2 his new character level. Some prestige classes might allow a faster rate of accrual, at the GM’s option.
Action Points and Existing Games

Adding action points to an existing campaign is easy, since characters don’t need to make any special changes. Each character simply gains a number of action points equal to 5 + 1/2 his character level.
NPCs and Action Points

Most NPCs probably shouldn’t have action points, due to the added complexity this would create. In the case of important villains or other significant characters, however, the GM may award them an appropriate number of action points to use against the player characters. A number of action points equal to 1/2 the NPC’s level is a good baseline.
Using Action Points

You can spend 1 action point either to add to a single d20 roll, to take a special action, or to improve the use of a feat.

You can spend 1 action point in a round. If you spend a point to use a special action (see below), you can’t spend another one in the same round to improve a die roll, and vice versa.
Add to a Roll
Character
Level 	Action Point
Dice Rolled
1st-7th 	1d6
8th-14th 	2d6
15th-20th 	3d6

When you spend 1 action point to improve a d20 roll, you add the result of a 1d6 to your d20 roll (including attack rolls, saves, checks, or any other roll of a d20) to help you meet or exceed the target number. You can declare the use of 1 action point to alter a d20 roll after the roll is made, but only before the GM reveals the result of that roll. You can’t use an action point to alter the result of a d20 roll when you are taking 10 or taking 20.

Depending on character level (see table), a character might be able to roll more than one d6 when he spends 1 action point. If so, apply the highest result and disregard the other rolls. A 15th-level character, for instance, gets to roll 3d6 and take the best result of the three. So, if he rolled a 1, 2, and 4, he would apply the 4 to his d20 roll.
Special Actions

A character can perform certain tasks by spending an action point. In addition to the actions described below, some prestige classes or feats (see below) might allow the expenditure of action points in order to gain or activate specific abilities, at the GM’s option.
Activate Class Ability

A character can spend 1 action point to gain another use of a class ability that has a limited number of uses per day. For example, a monk might spend an action point to gain another use of her stunning fist ability, or a paladin might spend an action point to make an additional smite attack.
Boost Defense

A character can spend 1 action point as a free action when fighting defensively. This gives him double the normal benefits for fighting defensively for the entire round (+4 dodge bonus to AC; +6 if he has 5 or more ranks in Tumble).
Emulate Feat

At the beginning of a character’s turn, he may spend 1 action point as a free action to gain the benefit of a feat he doesn’t have. He must meet the prerequisites of the feat. He gains the benefit until the beginning of his next turn.
Extra attack

During any round in which a character takes a full attack action, he may spend 1 action point to make an extra attack at his highest base attack bonus. Action points may be used in this way with both melee and ranged attacks.
Spell Boost

A character can spend 1 action point as a free action to increase the effective caster level of one of his spells by 2. He must decide whether or not to spend an action point in this manner before casting the spell.
Spell Recall

Spellcasters who prepare their spells in advance can spend 1 action point to recall any spell just cast. The spell can be cast again later with no effect on other prepared spells. This use of an action point is a free action and can only be done in the same round that the spell is cast. Spontaneous spellcasters such as sorcerers and bards can spend 1 action point to cast a spell without using one of their daily spell slots. This use of an action point is a free action and can only be done as the spell is being cast.
Stable

Any time a character is dying, he can spend 1 action point to become stable at his current hit point total.
Improving Feats

The use of action points opens up a whole range of possible feats. However, it’s easier on characters simply to improve existing feats to take advantage of action points—that way, characters needn’t spend their precious feat slots simply to gain the ability to use their action points. Below are a few examples of how action points can be used with existing feats. Unless otherwise stated, each effect requires a free action to activate and lasts 1 round.
Blind-Fight

You can spend 1 action point to negate your miss chance for a single attack.
Combat Expertise

You can spend 1 action point to double the bonus to Armor Class granted by the feat. For example, if you take a penalty of -3 on your attack roll, you gain a +6 dodge bonus to AC.
Dodge

You can spend 1 action point to increase the dodge bonus granted by the feat to +2. The effect lasts for the entire encounter.
Improved Critical

You can spend 1 action point to double your critical threat range. Since two doublings equals a tripling, this benefit increases your threat range from 19-20 to 18-20, from 17-20 to 15-20, or from 15-20 to 12-20, including the effect of your Improved Critical feat. This benefit stacks with the benefit from Improved Critical, but not with other effects that increase threat range.
Improved Initiative

You can spend 1 action point to double the bonus on initiative checks granted by the feat, from +4 to +8.
Metamagic Feats

You can spend 1 action point to add the effect of any one metamagic feat that you have to a spell you are casting. The spell is cast at its normal level (without any level adjustment because of the feat) and takes no extra time to cast.

Heighten Spell automatically raises a spell’s effective level to the highest level of spell you are capable of casting. For example, if a 7th-level wizard with the Heighten Spell feat casts burning hands and spends 1 action point to heighten the spell, the spell is treated as if it were a 4th-level spell in all respects even though the wizard prepared it normally (as a 1st-level spell).
Power Attack

You can spend 1 action point to double the bonus on damage rolls granted by the feat. For example, if you take a penalty of -3 on your attack roll, you add +6 to your damage roll.
Spell Focus

You can spend 1 action point to double the increase to save DCs granted by the feat, from +1 to +2.
Spell Penetration

You can spend 1 action point to double the bonus on caster level checks granted by the feat, from +2 to +4. The effect lasts for the entire encounter. 
[/sblock]

wulf ratbanes's to minute rest period

[sblock=The Trailblazer Solution]
The Trailblazer Solution
The 10-minute Rest Period
• A “rest period” is redefined as 10 minutes of uninterrupted rest, to include no more than conversation and light activity.
• All character abilities and class features that were previously granted “per day” are instead granted “per rest.” This includes rage, smite, wild shape, etc. as well as spellcasting (see below).
• The number of Reserve Points allocated per PC is up to the DM. A baseline of 1 +½ character level, rounding down, is a good low end. (If you use Action Points, which we recommend for the full Trailblazer ruleset, you can simply fold the two mechanics together.)
• Each time a PC gains a level, he can choose to put one of his own Reserve Points into a “Party Pool.” A player can choose to spend Reserve Point from the Party Pool instead of from his own total (and does not need permission from the other players to do so).
• The DM can award additional Reserve Points, either individually or to the Party Pool, for reaching quest milestones, good roleplaying, bringing snacks, busting up the table with a good joke, etc.
• All abilities are refreshed once every 24 hours, at no cost of Reserve points. (In other words, always at least as often as the current 3e rules allow.)
After a successful rest period, at no cost of Reserve Points:
• All “per rest” abilities are refreshed.
• All characters heal an amount of hit points equal to 50% of their normal hit point total.
• All Rote spells are refreshed. (See below).
• Any ongoing spell effects on your person are dispelled when your rest is complete, regardless of any duration they may have remaining. This does not apply to spells with instantaneous or permanent durations; however it does apply to spells both beneficial and harmful, regardless of their origin.

After a successful rest period, at a cost of 1 Reserve Point:
• A character can recover an additional amount of hit points equal to 50% of their normal hit point total (which will restore any character to full hit points).
• A spellcasting PC can refresh all of his Restricted spells (see below) .
• A spellcasting PC can refresh one Ritual spell per Reserve Point spent.

Spellcasting
All spells are designated as Rote, Restricted, or Rituals.

Rote spells include:
• All 0-level spells.
• Any single target spell with a duration of 1 min/level or less.

Restricted spells include:
• Any area of effect or multiple-target spell.
• Any spell with a duration of 10 minutes/level or longer.
• Any Conjuration (creation, calling, or teleport).

Ritual spells include:
• Any spell with an XP cost.
• The big three gamebreakers: Divination/Commune, Raise Dead, Teleport
• “Edge case” spells that create permanent goods (water, food, iron) at the DM’s discretion.
[/sblock]


----------



## Leif (Feb 22, 2011)

Question:  How does the use of Action Points affect crits -- can a roll that would not be a threat without an AP become a threat if an AP is used to make it high enough?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 23, 2011)

Leif said:


> Question:  How does the use of Action Points affect crits -- can a roll that would not be a threat without an AP become a threat if an AP is used to make it high enough?




iaw: Hypertext d20 srd I find this:
When you spend 1 action point to improve a d20 roll, you add the result of a 1d6 to your d20 roll (including attack rolls, saves, checks, or any other roll of a d20) to help you meet or exceed the target number. You can declare the use of 1 action point to alter a d20 roll after the roll is made, but only before the GM reveals the result of that roll. You can’t use an action point to alter the result of a d20 roll when you are taking 10 or taking 20. 

--What that seems to say is that if you need a bit of a boost you can expend 1 AP to your crit confirm roll to be able to try and make it, but you have to do so before i proclaim if it was a confirm or not.

It may be that you may already know whether or not you have a confirm by previous attacks in a combat, but if not, I would say that you would need to say in your initial post before i reconcile actions.

::::::::::Thoughts or comments anyone?::::::::::


----------



## Scotley (Feb 23, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> iaw: Hypertext d20 srd I find this:
> When you spend 1 action point to improve a d20 roll, you add the result of a 1d6 to your d20 roll (including attack rolls, saves, checks, or any other roll of a d20) to help you meet or exceed the target number. You can declare the use of 1 action point to alter a d20 roll after the roll is made, but only before the GM reveals the result of that roll. You can’t use an action point to alter the result of a d20 roll when you are taking 10 or taking 20.
> 
> --What that seems to say is that if you need a bit of a boost you can expend 1 AP to your crit confirm roll to be able to try and make it, but you have to do so before i proclaim if it was a confirm or not.
> ...




Seems reasonable to me. It might slow things down a little in a pbp situation though.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

But I wasn't just talking about the confirm roll, although that is a use I had not thought of before, so thanks for that tidbit, but I meant the crit roll itself.  Are APs of use to make a hit a crit THREAT, if used before you reveal the results of the attack?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 24, 2011)

Oh, the crit roll it self.

No. the idea of the crit threat range is a natural roll of then die within the range of the crit threat.


----------



## Leif (Feb 24, 2011)

BUMMER!

Booooooo, Hisssssss


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2011)

Leif said:


> BUMMER!
> 
> Booooooo, Hisssssss




Nice try.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 24, 2011)

My elf conjurer teleportation specialist wizard rogue is about ready and I should have a draft up by tomorrow evening.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

you are the first. i almost have the first adventure ready, when you are ready to tackle it.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2011)

What am I playing here again?  Fighter, right?   Nope!  Elven Duskblade!  What sort of backstory do I need to pull off the Elf race, O Wise and Wonderful GM?  I could make him Human if it's too difficult or even just a moderate pain in the posterior.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 25, 2011)

I don't think elves need a special backstory...I guess it depends on what the conditions are on our shard.

My 6th level Life Oracle is nearly ready.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 25, 2011)

for starters, i was thinking Elves are rare, dwarves and halfling less so, g-nomes are a fable as well as gnomes .. .. .. ..

and I thought i gave an answer on the duskblade already:



Scott DeWar said:


> sorry, just looked it up and found no dusk blade in srd or apg or d20 pf ogl rpg sight.
> I am inclined to not acquiesce.
> that would be a no.




looks like I did. Nice try, Leif.


----------



## Leif (Feb 25, 2011)

Then I guess I'll be wanting a Human Urban Ranger, unless you're going to be true to form and shoot that one down also, just because I chose it!


----------



## GlassEye (Feb 26, 2011)

My half-orc ranger might bite your ranger.  Seriously, if you're discarding your mercenary fighter idea in favor of ranger I'll switch to a more front-line fighter of some sort.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2011)

Leif said:


> .. .. .. .. unless you're going to be true to form and shoot that one down also, just because I chose it!



Hmmmmmmm

Glasseye, there are some things the even a half orc wouldn't put in his mouth. Be careful what he bites.


----------



## Scotley (Feb 26, 2011)

Forgot my jump drive at the office, looks like it will be a few more days before I get a draft up.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 26, 2011)

Scotley said:


> Forgot my jump drive at the office, looks like it will be a few more days before I get a draft up.




*ahem: D'Oh!


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

GlassEye said:


> My half-orc ranger might bite your ranger.  Seriously, if you're discarding your mercenary fighter idea in favor of ranger I'll switch to a more front-line fighter of some sort.



Yeah!  Mercenary Fighter!  That was it, thanks, GE!  Sorry to almost step on your toes, there.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

Or poke him in his glass eye?


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

hehehe Actually, I should think he'd _prefer_ to be poked in the glass eye, if the only other choice is his flesh and blood eye.

GE, is your half-orc ranger still going to bite my big brawny fighter?  If he does, we may just have us a throw-down, grrrr!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Feb 27, 2011)

This is not a PVP area, please move to a designated PVP area.


----------



## Leif (Feb 27, 2011)

It's not PVP, it's Big Tough Fighter v One-Eyed Ranger.  In other words, don't blink or you'll miss the whole fight!  2 hits:  Me hittin' him, and him hittin' the ground.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 4, 2011)

I know we've been discussing action points, but it looks like the default for Pathfinder is 'Hero Points'

Hero Points - Pathfinder_OGC

How much can we spend on starting gear? So many wonderful toys...


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

Hmm, I thought that was mentioned. Ok, here it is:

standdard gp for level 6, no more the 50% of amount on one item. That means no magic item above 8000 gp value. Addendum: that needs to say 8000+ Mwk+base cost for an item for a +2 weapon. Special materials and +2 would be oveer the limit for one item.

Does that make sense?

Oh, and leif can only have 4000 for his character. (just kidding, he gets the 16,000 like every one else.)


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

Did I also mention that everyone gets two traits from those listed on the d20 pfoglsrd?

And Shaiyuri, I will read up on  hero points this weekend some tiem.


----------



## Leif (Mar 5, 2011)

I didn't quite follow the 8k stuff about magic items.  Can we or can we not afford a +2 weapon?

Very funny about the special rule just for me, too.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 5, 2011)

you can afford a +2 weapon, jut not an adamentintium +2 full plate, or such as that.

And I am glad you liked the special rule.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 5, 2011)

Smeergin, cool. I should probably read up on it too. 

Thanks for info about money...should be able to wrap up chargen now...


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2011)

*Leif's Human Fighter*

Heerrre's DARTHAN! (for your approval)


```
Darthan, 20 pt buy PFRPG
PC Wealth, 6th Level= 16,000 gp

Human
Fighter, L6
N/G  Patron Deity:  Desna, Goddess of Luck (c/g)

S 18=15 +2(racial) +1(L4) [+4]
D 14 [+2]
C 14 [+2]
I 10
W 11
C 12 [+1]

HP: 62   =12+10+10+10+10+10
AC: 28

Initiative:  +6 (Dex+Feat)

Saves
Fort +9 = +5 Ftr L6, +2 Con, Great Fortitude +2
Ref +4 = +2 Ftr L6 +2 Dex,
Will +6 = +2 Ftr L6, +0 Wis, Bravery +2, Iron Will +2

Skills
Climb +8 – 4 ranks, +4 Str
Intimidate +4 - 3 ranks, +1 Cha
Profession (Gambler) +3 – 3 ranks, +0 Wis
Survival +1 – 1 rank, +0 Wis
Swim +5 – 1 rank, +4 Str

BAB:  +6/+1
Bastard Sword:  +13/+8, dam 1-10 +6/+6
Heavy Crossbow:  +8, dam 1-10

Feats:
Weapon Focus (Longsword) (+1 att) (L1 std)
Tower Shield Proficiency (L1 Ftr bonus)
Improved Initiative (Human bonus) (+4 to init. Checks)
Dodge (L2 Ftr bonus) (+1 Dodge bonus to AC)
Great Fortitude (+2 Fort Saves) (L3 std)
Armor Training 1 (-1 ACP, +1 Max Dex) (L3 Ftr bonus)
Shield Focus (Additional +1 AC when using a shield)(L4 Ftr bonus)
Weapon Training 1(+1 att & dam w/ long blades) (L5 Ftr bonus)
Iron Will (+2 Will Saves) (L5 std)
Mobility (L6 Ftr bonus) (+4 AC against AoO from Movement)

Equipment
Scale Mail +2 Magical (+7 AC, +3 Max Dex, -3 ACP, 4,200 gp)
Tower Shield, +2 Magical (+7 AC counting feat bonus, +2 Max Dex, -9 ACP, 4,180 gp)
Bastard Sword +1 Magical (+1 att./dam., 1d10 dam., Crit. 19-20 x2, 2,335 gp)
Heavy Crossbow (1d10 dam, Crit 19-20, x2, 1d10 dam., 50gp + 1 gp for 10 bolts )
3 Sleep Bolts for crossbow (397 gp) (If hit, target must make DC 11 Will save or fall asleep)
Ring of Protection, +1 (2,000 gp)
Backpack (1 gp)
Bedroll (1sp)
Belt Pouch (1 gp)
Rations, 5 days (2.5 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
Hammer (common tool 5 sp)
Explorer’s Outfit (10 gp)
Deck of Cards (Very nice 2 gp)
Caltrops (50) (50 gp)
Donkey (Tim) (8 gp)
Pack Saddle (5 gp)
Sacks (20 – for treasure) (2 gp)
Dufflebag (for personal gear) (6 gp)
Soap (2 lbs. 1 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Rope, hemp, 50’ (1 gp)
Pitons (20) (2 gp)

GP- 2,778
SP- 8
CP- _
```
[sblock=Background, Darthan]
Until Darthan's recent honorable discharge, he was serving in a mercenary company in the Border Orc Wars.  He served there with considerable distinction, leading some of the most successful charges that pierced the Orc lines deeply and inflicted heavy enemy casualties.  Darthan himself slew Gralnak, a Sub-Chieftan of considerable reputation.  (He can also fairly talk your ear off about it, too!)   In the conflict, he gained a considerable reputation, and rank appropriate to his renown.  Darthan's patron, Lord Causewitz, was slain when his position was overrun by the Orcs.  That left Darthan at loose ends, because the Successor Commander had never liked Darthan and went out of his way to make his life difficult.  So Darthan began immediately looking for a way to end his service.  The new commander, Lord Dingle, was just as anxious to get rid of all those who had been loyal to Lord Causewitz, so he was all too willing to allow Darthan to skate on out at the first opportunity.  After his discharge, Darthan migrated to the nearest large city in order to seek his fortune as a sword-for-hire.  Darthan is really only good at martial pursuits, so he is playing to his strengths and looking for the next big war to come along.  He is a "gambler" or sorts, because military life often involve long periods of inactivity interspersed with brief moments of sheer mortal terror, and gambling was just a good way to pass the time.  He's not terribly good at it, though, and he usually winds up just giving money away, so he prefers small stakes.  When his time in the military is over, Darthan guesses that he'll do what he can to secure an appointment with some noble to provide security at the Manor House.  His fondest dream, however, is to open a tavern and inn, and grow old and fat pulling pints and talking crap with his customers.
[/sblock]


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 6, 2011)

Leif: howzabout a back ground?
is your tank from this shard? if now what kind of shaard is he from? why a gambler? why a merc? what has he been doing for last levels/ time? some basic stuff to usde against your charactrer later on.

also some intrests? Ideas of what he may want to do, if forced to retire?


----------



## Leif (Mar 6, 2011)

Background is added.  "Shard?"  What's a shard?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

So neither of us have to go back through ten pages of posts, this is the world I am seriously considering:

The world was once whole until a cataclysmic event that shattered the world. it had something to do with magic gone awry. the way to travel to the different fragments of the world is to use teleportals that use a key vs rune system to determine which fragment or shard you are headed to.

there is also so great void that seems to be swallowing the fragments, right now only the smaller ones are being affected.


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

Ok, so how long ago did this "Shardness" happen?  I'd really like for Darthan to be from this shard, but if the Shardness was a recent occurrence, like within the last 2 years or so,  is it possible that he could have started his military service on another shard and been sent to the shard where he now is as part of a mission or something?  (If any of this proves to be the case, his background would have to be changed of course.)

fyi:  I have been having computer trouble this weekend, and one casualty was my copy of Darthan's sheet.  Luckily, I had already uploaded it to this thread, so I've got a new copy saved at home now.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

More then 2 years ago, so no problems. He is from this shard. Very sorry to hear about your computeer. Have you got it working right now? did you lowe any thing vital like wirtlestaffs game work related information?


----------



## Leif (Mar 7, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Very sorry to hear about your computeer. Have you got it working right now? did you lowe any thing vital like wirtlestaffs game work related information?



Thanks.  It's sorta working, but not as well as it was.  No, unluckily for you, I have the dirty Whirtlestaff's tricks saved on my Yahoo! notepad!


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 7, 2011)

dirty tricks-->lawyer
it is expected.


----------



## Scotley (Mar 14, 2011)

So a couple of portal questions. Any chance there is a craft portal or portal key skill? Is there only one key for each portal?


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2011)

Scotley said:


> So a couple of portal questions. Any chance there is a craft portal or portal key skill? Is there only one key for each portal?



And how about Use Portal skill?  Is this available without Arcana (or something) as a prereq?  Maybe it's like Use Magic Item, or maybe it IS Use Magic Item?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2011)

i am thinking that it is something that needs to be researched. Each portal location's 'key' is a particular crystal tuned to that portal, then it is put on an x,y graph like grid.

Each portal would most likely end up in a building somewhere, where there would be clues to other portals in libraries, murals, frescoes or tapestries to name a few things.


----------



## Leif (Mar 15, 2011)

Party Pooper.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 15, 2011)

only to your party, Leif. Just gotta be mean to you!!


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2011)

Speaking of parties... Happy (belated) Birthday, old man.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 15, 2011)

Do we have a rogue's gallery?  If not, can we get one?


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 16, 2011)

I will have one soon, fellow old codger.

 And here it is!


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 13, 2011)

Scotley, seen you have a character in the RG. i started looking over it, but need to get to work now.


----------



## Scotley (May 14, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Scotley, seen you have a character in the RG. i started looking over it, but need to get to work now.




Excellent. I hope to put in the final details before the weekend is out.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2011)

I hope I can sneak in enough ENWorld time to get my character done this weekend, too.


----------



## Leif (May 14, 2011)

Found the RG, but do we have an IC or an OOC yet?  Or will this be the OOC?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 14, 2011)

Leif said:


> Found the RG, but do we have an IC or an OOC yet?  Or will this be the OOC?




no IC yet and this will become the ooc.


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 30, 2011)

OK guys, i don't think I can pull this off at this time. Best if I nip it now, rather then start and have to fizz out later. Sorry.


----------



## Scotley (May 30, 2011)

Real Life strikes again? I'm very sorry to hear that. I was looking forward to finally seeing you as Gamemaster. If you ever find the time to make it happen, I'll be here.


----------



## Leif (May 30, 2011)

As will I!  Hey, Scotley, in the meantime, whilst we're waiting for DeWar to find the time he needs, why don't we go ahead and get this game started, having everybody take turns switching off as DM every week or so?  Is that even feasible?


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2011)

Nope ,  not feasible at all. You are not allowed to hijack this game Leif.


----------



## Leif (May 31, 2011)

Scott DeWar said:


> Nope ,  not feasible at all. You are not allowed to hijack this game Leif.



 Wellll, you know how to stop us, don't you??


----------



## Scott DeWar (May 31, 2011)

yup,quit my job, go broke, but play d and d.


----------

